
A maybe monad on top of `T?` (C#) - bertylicious
https://github.com/bert2/Nullable.Extensions
======
bertylicious
Since C# 8.0 we have not only nullable value types (e.g. `int?` or
`Nullable<int>`), but nullable reference types as well (e.g. `string?`). This
means it's possible to have a maybe monad that does not require an extra
generic type like `Maybe<T>`. Instead we can implement the monad purely via
extension methods on `T?`.

Due to the C#'s awkward dichotomy between value and reference types this
involves some busy work, so I created a small package for interested parties.

